# Betta+Pygmy Cories



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

I have one female betta. I've had her with other bettas in a sorority and she was not aggressive, just mild fin nipping. The sorority did not work out for me sadly so I'd like to start a peaceful community tank. (None of the bettas died, they were just rehomed with friends and I kept the most peaceful one) 

I was wondering what set up I could have her in where all of the fish would be comfortable. Heres one idea that I like.

- 1 female betta, 6 pygmy cories moderately planted (silk and live) and with sand

I really like the idea of pygmy cories with the betta. Please tell me if that would be okay or not. Also, would it be okay if I added two fish along to the mix (like guppies?) if so what 2 fish would work? Thank you

EDIT: They would be in a 10 gallon tank


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes it is a perfect combination. U could add 5-7 of a nice small little schooling fish, if u would like. I would make the stock something like this

1 female betta (centerpiece)
6 pygmy cories (bottom feeders)
5-7 small fish (schooling) or the 2 male guppies if u wish
2-3 amano shrimp (algae control)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh. That sounds great, although I'd be happy to take care of the algae myself, as I am not fond of shrimp.


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

What schooling fish would work with the betta and 6 pygmys.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

R u goin 2 do live plants? Real driftwood and rocks? Long story short is the tank goin 2 be natural? Is it goin 2 be filtered? Heated? Light? Water ph? Just some basic questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

I have 2 live plants currently, but the rest are going to be silk. I'm planning to put 1-2 small pieces of driftwood. Heated to 78 degrees. Has a 10-20 gallon filter. ph is a bit under 7


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay. What do u want? Rare? Any specific color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

I just want something hardy, that wil be comfortable in the pygmy/betta setup. Preferrably somethinge easy to get at thelocal petco/petsmart etc.


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Also not a dull color (My betta is a greenish/blue) so maybe something that would go well with that, but this is not a must.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay so here we go; ember tetras, glowlight tetras, neon tetras, cardinal tetras, galaxy rasboras, green neons, emerald eyed rasboras, pork chop rasboras, white clouds, glow light danios, zebra danios, threadfin rainbows, blue eyed rainbows, gold neons, or u could do a nice pair of rams, checkerboard cichlids, small apistos, badis badis, ect... the possibilities r endless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Tetras/danios would be okay? I heard somewhere that that they would be more comfortable in larger tanks. Im looking into endlers/harlrquien and galaxy rasboras


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well so would all fish. The zebra danios would, cross those of of the list. The harlrquiens i would say get 2 big. That is why i said the porkchops. The galaxy rasboras (actually a danio) would be a perfect choice. So 1 betta, 5-7 galaxy rasboras, 6 pygmy cories. Also some flourish excel, it is almost a most in a planted tank. It will make the planys u have grow like crazy and knock out any algae. The thing with the galaxy rasboras is they love highly planted tanks. So instead of getting silk get some more real ones with that $$$.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay I looked into the porkchop rasboras and I really like those. Which would be a good number of the pygmys and rasboras? 6 each? More pygmies than rasboras? Vice versa? Btw thank you for all of the help so far.


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Also, are there any non-schooling fish that would be okay?


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Aren't Pork Chop and Harlequin Rasboras the same thing? If so, I'd advise against it. I had six in my old 10g, and I thought they were constantly stressed. They are incredibly active fish and get fairly big compared to some of the others on the list. I ended up returning mine because I didn't think they were working out.


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh. Thank you for sharing that. I was worried they might be too active. Do you think I could have the 1 bettta, 7 pygmies and 2 male guppies?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

lflaviii said:


> Aren't Pork Chop and Harlequin Rasboras the same thing? If so, I'd advise against it. I had six in my old 10g, and I thought they were constantly stressed. They are incredibly active fish and get fairly big compared to some of the others on the list. I ended up returning mine because I didn't think they were working out.


No pork chop rasboras r a little rarer. There also know as copper rasboras, lambchop rasboras, or rasbora espei. They only gt like an inch. I have 6 in my 29g they r awesome. That stock will work. But i would recommend the embers they only get 3/4in. Smallest things ever. I have 7 will a male hm. They r perfect. Plus they r orange like the porkchop (if u looked at the right ones) but smaller.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would put her in with the Pygmies and see how it goes. Maybe do 7-10 instead of six since that's the minimum. If that works then in a month or two I would add some male Endlers if you can get them locally or smaller species of Rasboras. You don't want to stress her by having too many schooling/shoaling fish in the tank. 

You could also add an ADF (African Dwarf Frog) or two if you like them instead of more fish than the Cories.

Some of the fish mentioned are very territorial and wouldn't do well with a female Betta in such a small tank. Others do better in much lower temperatures than Bettas. So before buying I'd suggest researching those angles.


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Would 7-8 pygmies in a 10 gallon with the betta be overstocking?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you get any other shoaling fish like Rasboras you'd need a minimum of 6 or 7 for them to be happy; so 7+ Pygmies wouldn't be a problem at all. And you're correct: Tetras and Danio would do better in a larger tank; especially since you'd need a minimum of seven.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The african dwarf frogs will most likely eat the pygmies. Also in a 10g, a lot of small schooling fish would be perfect. Yes that stock would work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

I think you are thinking of clawed frogs. ADFs aren't aggressive at all and are way smaller than any fish I have. 

I think you'd be totally fine with a few ADFs! They're so much fun to watch and they're adorably small.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No im talking about the african dwarfs. Even though they arent big, and aggressive, they r still carnivores predators, and will probably consider a, not even half inch pygmy cory as food. Cuz in the wild that is what they eat; worms, insects, fry, and i bet very small nano fish like pygmies r not of the menu in a small home aquarium. I personally would not but them with anything under an inch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

I seriously doubt they'd be able to take down a Pygmy Cory; I have to literally bump mines nose with bloodworms to get it to notice the food. But that's just my experience; maybe others are more able!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

My bro had some in his tank(10g) with platies and when the the platies went to the ground 2 eat the bloodworms (the frogs food), the frogs would bite them, one actually killed a platy!!! So i think that they could very much take done a small pygmy. In a bigger tank than ya i would do it. But in a 10g with a small surface area, i personally wouldnt risk it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

i would not chance putting male fancy guppies in a tank with the betta. Even being a female she might mistake their tails for a male betta and become aggresive.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is also true. But if the female is very mellow than it shouldnt be a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, she is a mellow betta. I've had some very aggresive bettas in the past, she's the most peaceful by far. So to keep the pygmies happy 7-10, with her. Also, since some mentioned that she might mistake guppies for a male betta, would endlers be a better tankmate?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes that would probably be a better choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage.php?N=&L=20&D=10&H=12&J=&UV=gUS&UL=inch&F=1:200909300016:,8:200909300175:,5:200909300068:

So first the pygmies and betta to see how it works, then if it works then add some male endlers?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The pygmies and betta will work, 100% sure. No doubt about it. But u can do that also. I doesnt really matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Alright. I've really been looking into the cories now and the whole thing of how they feel more comfortable in numbers. So 10 cories, 1 betta and eventually 5 endlers is 102% stocked according to aqadvisor. Is it bad to overstock it that much?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

R u doing female endlers? Is the tank goin 2 be planted? No it will not really be a problem. Especially if u do weekly water changes and make the tank planted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

I will be adding male endlers. The tank will be planted with all live plants and diftwood. I'll be doing 30% water changes weekly.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

K ur fine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want to do male Endlers, you could lower your Pygmies to 7-8 to compensate.

And, for the record, ADFs can't see a Pygmy much less catch one. They're slow and nearly blind. Because many stores sell African Clawed Frogs as African Dwarfs the ADFs get a bad rap. Based on experience, my ADFs have never even tried to catch a fish or shrimp ... even at feeding time.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I know that they were dwarfs, 100%. But it was the platies fault. They would go like on and right in front of the frog. So the frog just bit and ya u know the rest. That is the only thing i was worried about. If the pygmies go on or right in front of the frog and then it just taking a bite. Those pygmies r so small so a bite from an adult dwarf might do some damage. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Would hte pygmies feel safe/comfortable in a group of 7?


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Or would 1 betta, 9 pygmies and 4 endlers work?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes that is fin as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A Betta, 7 Pygmies and 5 Endlers would work. Just remember: While the Pygmies don't nip, the Endlers will so your Betta may not keep a perfect caudal. 

I have only male Endlers with Archibald and Eric the Red and they've been nipped. It's a divided 10 ~ Endlers can go through the divider but the Bettas can't ~ so Endlers have the entire tank. But when I moved the Endlers the Bettas were less active so I figured it was worth the trade-off. If I had it to do again, I'd only have Pygmy and Hasbrosus Cories or Otos in the 10.


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh. Are there any non schooling fish that i could keep in place of the endlers with 7 pygmies? If not I think I'll just do 10 pygmies.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you'd really enjoy having 10 Pygmies with your Betta.

If you can find Hasbrosus, they are a tiny bit larger than the Pygmies but not much and they will shoal with Pygmies. They have a different pattern and color so would give variety. I have them with the Pygmies in my 20.

I hope someone can let you know any non-schooling fish as I haven't a clue.


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh haha thank you. The hasbrosus are very interesting, I'll definitely look into them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, they're cute, too. And the Cories aren't as frenzied as other schooling fish. My favorite favorites (next to the Cories) are the little Dario Dario (Scarlet Badis) and Dario hysginon. But to treat them properly you need to culture live food and have a nicely planted tank. They are really tiny at .5". 

Maybe someday you can try them....says "The Great Enabler." :-D


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes dario dario r anotger great choice. Plus if u already have a live whiteworms, blackworms, ect. Cuz they can be hard 2 get eating regular foods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, they are beautiful fish  but the whole worm feeding isnt exactly my cup of tea haha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't think it was mine, either. But you can't really tell Micro worms are worms. You have this oatmeal or instant mashed potato base with this glimmery stuff on top that are the worms. Not yucky at all. I even threw out my first culture because I didn't think it had taken. Now I realize it was full of MW. 

The MW are so tiny you can't really see them in the tank; you just know they're there because the Dario are happily darting around.

Not to steal your thread, but I'm so excited because mine actually spawned in my community tank and last night I saw two tiny, tiny babies venturing out to grab a MW or two! I do have a buttload of Java Moss and Subwassertang for them to hide in.


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

How big are the babies? haha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

About all you can see is their eyes! They might be .25". I now understand the true meaning of "teeny tiny".


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh haha they must be adorable. You mentioned that endlers are a bit nippy. Is it to where they're not suitable tank mates or just a once in a while sort of thing?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Endlers aren't nippy like the Neons but I have seen them chase. Too bad you don't live close to Nashville, TN or I'd give you some of mine. Have an explosion from two females in what was supposed to be "males-only!"


----------



## taraburgerr (Jun 29, 2014)

That's unfortunate. I guess I'll just check the lfs for the most peaceful looking ones if I go with endlers.


----------

